# Canible Fish! Help Asap!



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i had a amonia spike a while back and asked how to keep it down so the fish would not go belly up and the reply was to change water often and feed fish every othr day. i did this and on the second day 1 of my fish(guppy) out of the three i started conditioning my tank with(2 guppies and a rosy red minnow) was acting sickly and had half is tail and half his dorsal fin chewed down i started feeding twice a day after that and thought all was well until i saw my last guppy had the same thing happened to her so i asume from the actions of the rosy red minnow it is chewing on the guppy and i also asume that since he is eating his fill twice a day that it is not from starvation so what is causeing this? the gurl guppy and rosy red seemed to get along until now 

are my asumptions correct?
can fins be eaten away from something besides other fish?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you might want to search for fin rot, if it is anything other then the fish munching on each others fins, it might be this


----------



## AthenaRose (Apr 13, 2005)

More ten likely you eather have agressive fish(You may want to watch the fish for any sighns of agression, because although they may not be classified as agressive, they may still fight) Or like fishfreaks said, fin rot. If there is no sighn of agression in your fish, you may want to get something to treat fin rot, although im thinking your fish are just picking on one another. Fish have a tendancy to pick on other fish if the other fish has longer fins(I guess just because they are waveing around out there, and easy to get) that is why it is sort of hard to keep fish like guppies or male betta's in a comunity tank, and have the fins stay long. Hope that helps.


----------

